# What Weapons?



## Rich Parsons (Jun 10, 2005)

I was just curious about the weapons, everyone uses during their training.

If there is a primary and or secondary that would be nice to know as well. If I get a good list here, I can start a poll(s) to see about the percentages. Just something I am curious about?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Cebu West (Jun 10, 2005)

*Primary*
Sticks
Knives
Bo

*Secondary*
Pocket Stick
Sai
Jo
Kama


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 10, 2005)

I would have to say my primaries would be:
Sticks-long,medium and short.
and 
flexible weapons
as well as pocket sticks.

My secondary would be bladed
simply because of legal issues here.
*I* train in them all the time privately,
but I am extremely selective on which students I teach for the same reason.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2005)

Primary: Stick, knife.

Secondary: Sword.

More and more, I find myself gravitating toward the knife. But, I'd like to experiment with a few other weapons, including the whip.


----------



## KyleShort (Jun 11, 2005)

In Escrima:

Stick & Dagger (Doubles as well) in class
Bullwhip on a rare occasion.

In Sambo:

Nothing really, although firearms rarely

At home:

Aside from stick & dagger, I practice with Spear, Fist Load and Chain


----------



## OULobo (Jun 11, 2005)

FMA: Med. stick, short stick, spear, knife, barong; recently optional nunchucks.

Bando: long staff, riot baton, kukri, ka-bar

Silat: Trisula, golok, kujang, karambit, pisau, parang, ect.

Aikido: Jo, bokken, tanto


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 11, 2005)

Batleth


----------



## silatman (Jun 11, 2005)

PRIMARY - single stick with knife
               Knife
               Double stick

SECONDARY - Bo
                    Kubutan
                    Sword
                    Flexable Baton
                    Misc. (pens, cassettes, paintbrush etc)
                    Short stick.


----------



## bart (Jun 13, 2005)

Stick, Dagger, Bullwhip, Chain, Short Staff
...more mileage in some, less in others.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Primary - My Brain! (Come on now that should have been on someone's list)

Secondary - Empty hand, Blade, Baton, Mace or Firearm

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## Drifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Hands, Feet, Knife, Stick, occasional Tomahawk.


----------

